#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Does social media improve our communication?

## Bhavya

Nowadays almost everyone uses social media and connect with different kinds of people. We can say social media become a communication portal for us. At this point do you think social media improve our communication?

----------

